# Gory Sound Effects



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for gory sound effects for a video that I am making. The main sound that I would like is the sound of blood hitting a wall and starting to drip down. Also any sounds of blood splatters, sword wounds, flesh ripping, and gory mutilation would be great. If anyone knows of good weapon sounds too, that would be great (sounds like sword slashes, metal as it cuts through skin). Sounds similar to those seen in the "Veggie Abuse" trailer for Dark Sector (currently unable to post a link because of too few posts).

Thanks,
~AJR3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about the 3 BBC Sounds Of Death LPs:

*BBC Sounds Of Death 1 & 2*

*BBC Sounds Of Death 3*


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Better yet - one of my all time favorite sound FX cd's..

Totally Gross Sound FX From Hell; 99 tracks including blood splatter...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000003LBT/ref=nosim/affsoftware20-20 (used copies for $3, new for $4 on Amazon right now)


----------

